# Como conseguir la máxima capacitancia de un condensador variable



## asterión (Ago 6, 2010)

Continuando con el BITX20 que algunos saben que ando tratando de montar, se hacía necesario conseguir un *condensador variable de 365pF* para la sintonía general, así que me dedique a la tarea de conseguir uno en mi caja de trastos viejos.
 Conseguí un par de condensadores de metal, esos que usaban las radios  viejas. Se veían muy bien, pero luego de las pruebas preliminares  descubrí que ambos tenían ciertos problemas, en uno de ellos por ejemplo  chocaban las partes del rotor con el estator produciendo un  desagradable ruido cuando sintonizaba debido al corto circuito.
 Pues bueno, para salir del apuro adapte un *condensador variable común y corriente*,  de los que usan las radios más modernas (sin varicap obviamente) y me  dispuse a medir la capacitancia de cada uno de sus terminales. Pero  ninguno me marcaba ni siquiera cerca de los *365pF* que necesitaba así que probé si aplicando esta propiedad de los condensadores podía solucionar mi problema:









Ahora, veamos una foto de un condensador variable similar al que adapte,  en el se puede observar dos secciones, el lado que tiene un «hilo»  colgado es el lado que se usaba para la AM en esa radio, y el lado  contrario es para la FM:








De este tipo de condensadores variables podemos ver en la siguiente imagen las características:








Empecemos ahora que tenemos los datos a ejecutar nuestro plan, las  siguientes imágenes muestran el proceso que seguí, disculpen la calidad  pero aun no tengo escáner:




















Ahora veamos una imagen tomada de mi primera prueba en la cual las conexiones fueron hechas con cocodrilos con ayuda de mi inductometro y capacitometro DIY:









Luego de comprobado el método procedí a soldar las patitas entre sí. En  las siguientes imágenes se ve el resultado y la prueba de máxima  capacitancia con mi LC meter:














Espero que les sirva, comenten sus experiencias o dudas.
Saludos


----------



## gepelbaum (Ago 6, 2010)

UN CAPO! es lo unico que puedo decir!


----------



## asterión (Ago 9, 2010)

Gracias compadre, te cuento que en la pruebas iniciales este condensador me ha permitido pasearme por toda la banda, veremos como me va luego. Saludos!!!


----------



## rodrigonicolas (Ago 15, 2010)

Hola, te comento que yo modifique una radio FM comun (esas de bolsillo) para escuchar la banda aerea, modificandole las bobinas, pero no logro subir mas alla de los 125 Mhz, hablando con un colega medijo que para  que pueda subir mas alla de esa frecuencia necesitaba un condensador variable de mayor picofaradios, (como el que venia en las radios viejas de antes, esos de chapa grandes). Pero como se me hace muy muy dificil consegui uno de esos, quisiera saber si con un condensador variable esos que venden en las casas de electronicas como el de tu foto, modificandolo podria llegar mas alla de los 125 Mhz en cual estoy. Si me podrias brindar una respuesta te lo agradeceria !


----------



## Van der Ziel (Ago 16, 2010)

Dos cosas... la primera, me encantó el instrumento para medir capacitancia, me gustaría mucho conseguir algo así... 
La segunda, para lograr subir de frecuencia de recepciòn se debe disminuir el valor de la capacitancia, creo que al colega le dio un "lapsus tremens"


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 16, 2010)

asterión dijo:


> Conseguí un par de condensadores de metal, esos que usaban las radios viejas. Se veían muy bien, pero luego de las pruebas preliminares descubrí que ambos tenían ciertos problemas, en uno de ellos por ejemplo chocaban las partes del rotor con el estator produciendo un desagradable ruido cuando sintonizaba debido al corto circuito.


 
 Mi abuelo me contaba que para arreglar *pequeños* roces a los capacitores variables al aire , los ponían en serie con una lámpara de 200 Watts y lo conectaban a la línea eléctrica. Girándolo suavemente *CON PINZA AISLADA Y MUCHO CUIDADO YA QUE QUEDA ELECTRIFICADO* , entonces esos pequeños roces se queman y listo , queda reparado !

Saludos !


----------



## parcas (Ago 16, 2010)

de curioso nomas esta muy bueno el aporte, solo una acotacion/pregunta..... nada se condensa en el "condensador variable"?....mal nombrado o alguna reaccion que yo no conosca? saludos...es solo una duda que quiero sacarme


----------



## asterión (Ago 16, 2010)

rodrigonicolas,  Tiene razón Van der Ziel, para subir en frecuencia hay que disminuir o la capacitancia o la inductancia del circuito tanque o las dos, en las radios como las que comentas es practico buscar la bobina de sintonia y desoldarla y quitarle una o dos espiras, yo lo he hecho y funciono sin problemas.   Van der Ziel, ese capacitometro e inductometro es bien conocido en la red, pon en google el nombre que te digo, tambien esta en mi blog, pero como tiene publicidad no lo puedo poner aqui.  DOSMETROS, excelente idea, estaba pensando como arreglarlos porque son una joya, como para un acoplador de antena me irian muy bien.  parcas, yo tambien quisiera saber la respuesta, por aca le dicen condensador pero talvez el mejor nombre sea capacitor...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 16, 2010)

parcas dijo:


> de curioso nomas esta muy bueno el aporte, solo una acotacion/pregunta..... nada se condensa en el "condensador variable"?....mal nombrado o alguna reaccion que yo no conosca? saludos...es solo una duda que quiero sacarme


 

Antiguo nombre de los capacitores = condensadores.

Así fueran de aire , mica o vidrio.

Supongo porque se condensan cargas en las placas al polarizarlo ? ¿Condensar = acumular?

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Condensador_el%C3%A9ctrico

Saludos !


----------



## HADES (Ago 16, 2010)

Curioso tema desconocia que aqui hubieran tratado lo del condensador variable!

gracias asterion por tu ayuda!


----------



## asterión (Ago 16, 2010)

Gracias HADES, aqui recien aportando un granito de arena al foro del cual he obtenido y sigo obteniendo invaluable ayuda. Ah, y gracias por las estrellitas a quien quiera que sea. Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Ago 16, 2010)

parcas dijo:


> nada se condensa en el "condensador variable"?....mal nombrado o alguna reaccion que yo no conosca?





​
Esto es un condensador de agua.
Ese tipo de cosa es muy viejo. Cuando aparecieron los primeros condensadores... ¿A qué se parecían?



​

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 16, 2010)

a un condensador ,cuando funcione mi camara saco una foto de un condensador real de agua que tengo en mi poder 
condensa el vapor de agua


----------



## parcas (Ago 16, 2010)

aaaa...entonces todo se reduce a que se parecia a un condensador de agua en quellos tiempos!......  entonces esta bien su "sobrenombre" .....       saludosssss....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 16, 2010)

Creo que actualmente se los llama "tanque intermediario" ya que por el tanque circula agua y por la serpentina circula el vapor de la caldera.

Saludos !


----------



## parcas (Ago 16, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Creo que actualmente se los llama "tanque intermediario" ya que por el tanque circula agua y por la serpentina circula el vapor de la caldera.
> 
> Saludos !


interesante dato, solo espero que no tomemos la costumbre de pedir un tanque intermediario de xxxpF!


----------



## Van der Ziel (Ago 16, 2010)

Jajaja!!! otro dato que aprendo aqui... tampoco tenia claro por que lo de llamarlo condensador, el hecho de seguir llamándolo así, tal vez sea por costumbre, aunque en los almacenes de electrónica se escuchan  cantidad de nombres que nada tienen que ver con el componente, por ejemplo si pido un "balun" no me entienden, entonces debo pedir un "marranito" y ahí si ya...


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 21, 2010)

Muy buen post aldrich! Con respecto al resultado final, en pruebas mias pasadas, cuando conectaba en paralelo ambos condensadores variables para AM la curva frec/º de rotacion sufria cambios en la lineavilidad (entiendase linea recta, tipo funcion x=y)

Lo que pasa es que las placas de esos capacitores tienen una forma "alargada" para compesar la grafica que resulta de 1/[2pi(raizLC)].



Saludos


----------



## asterión (Ago 23, 2010)

Y tienes algun grafico de la lineabilidad resultante? o la falta de esta?


----------

